# Kleiner Schwimmteich nach Aufgabe des alten Teiches wegen Umzug aus Miete ins Eigenheim



## Wolframator (20. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin zusammen,

meine Frau und ich haben jetzt, wo im Haus nicht mehr so viel zu renovieren ist, uns mal an den Garten gemacht und mit dem Projekt Schwimmteich begonnen. Aus dem alten Teich hatten wir einige Pflanzen in einem großen Bottich jetzt 2,5 Jahre geparkt. Das Provisorium sollte sich jetzt ändern. Bin selbst mit einem Teich groß geworden, also nicht mehr ganz der blutige Anfänger.

Bisher ist der Teich noch mehr eine Baustelle und noch lange nicht fertig. Immerhin sitzen schon Pflanzen drin, die Filteranlage ist am Laufen und die ersten Kleintiere sind von alleine gekommen. (Kröte, __ Wasserläufer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Libellen & Libellenlarven, etc) Die geplanten __ Moderlieschen kommen frühestens nächstes Jahr rein. Der Teich soll sich ja erstmal einpegeln und die geplanten weiteren Arbeiten sollen die kleinen putzigen Dinger nicht unnötig belasten.

Anfangs hatten wir etwas sehr viel Eisen, aber das ging sehr gut mit viel Wasser umwälzen, Sauerstoff und einem doppelten Vliessfilter recht gut raus. Man konnte aus dem Vliess regelmäßig das Eisenoxid herausbürsten  Jetzt ist im Vliess nichts mehr rausbürstbar und der Eisengehalt hat massiv abgenommen. Die Wasserqualität ist meines erachtens mittlerweile nach ganz gut. PH von 8,0 und NO2 von 0,0 laut immer mal wieder durchgeführten Wassertests.

Habe hier auf dem Laptop nicht ganz so viele Bilder, aber ein paar können wir Euch schon mal zur Verfügung stellen. Leider nicht verfügbar ist ein Bild mit dem Vliess-Unterbau im Treppenbereich  Durch die ganze Pflanzensuddelei ist das Wasser etwas trüb gewesen beim Fotografieren. Mittlerweile ist es wieder bis zum Grund klar


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo, und willkommen im Forum!

Schön das du dem Teich Zeit lässt bevor du Fische einsetzt. Wenn die Pflanzen erst mal in Fahrt gekommen sind wird das bestimmt eine Augenweide. Hast du keine Bedenken das dir die Klinker im oberen Bereich im Winter auffrieren? Da wäre Holz eventuell eine Alternative gewesen.

Halt uns weiter auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Wolframator (20. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin Roland,

hatte mich mit der Winter-Problematik bereits beschäftigt. Zum Vermörteln wurde Trasszement verwendet. Er soll 2 Vorzüge haben: Keine Abgabe von ungewollten Substanzen an das Wasser und angeblich auch beanspruchbarer was mechanische Kräfte angeht. Dazu kommt das die Klinker später mal 15cm tief im Wasser liegen werden. Hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet hatte ich noch nie ernsthaft dicke Eisschichten, weshalb die 15cm angeblich ausreichen sollen. Von daher hoffen wir mal das es gut geht 

Die Idee mit dem Holz wäre allerdings eine Alternative wenn die Klinker probleme machen sollten. 

Ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: Kautschukfolie und kein Kack-PVC


----------



## DbSam (20. Aug. 2018)

Wolframator schrieb:


> Kack-PVC


... da gibt es solches und solches. 
Sonst würden alle Swimmingpools nach ein paar Jahren sofort zerfallen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Aug. 2018)

Auch ich wohne im Rhein/Main Gebiet, letzten Winter hatte ich eine 30 cm Eisdecke auf dem Teich.


----------



## Wolframator (20. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Auch ich wohne im Rhein/Main Gebiet, letzten Winter hatte ich eine 30 cm Eisdecke auf dem Teich.



 Krass.... In unserem Pflanzenbotich könnte man die Die Schicht noch brüchig klopfen.


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2018)

Sobald da Fisch drin ist, ist es mit dem Morsen vorbei..


----------



## Wolframator (20. Aug. 2018)

Das stimmt wohl, die mögen das nicht so  Aber dann gibt's für den Teich ein Luftsprudler der Messungen ermöglicht ^^


----------



## Wolframator (22. Aug. 2018)

Hat einer von Euch eigentlich auch so eine Art "Teichbuch" wo alle Infos drin stehen? Wir war es heute zu warm draußen und somit ist eine erste kleine Sammlung an Teichpflanzen in die Hausautomatisierungs-Datenbank eingegangen. Die GUI ist noch nicht schön und es fehlen noch Infos und die Qualität der Infos ist noch nicht so 100% perfekt, aber hier mal ein kleiner Screenshot:


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2018)

Das HGT ist doch wie ein Teichbuch, oder besser wie eine ganze Bibliothek. Alles drin von Pflanzen, Tieren, Wasseranalyse, Filtertechnik, Bauwesen und was weiß ich noch alles.


----------



## Wolframator (22. Aug. 2018)

Das Teichbuch soll ja nur die Pflanzen beinhalten, die hier zum Einsatz kommen. So das man einen Überblick hat welche Pflanzenbereits vorhanden sind oder wie gut die unterschiedlichen Blühzeiten verteilt sind. Auch eine Erinnerungsfunktion für die Pflanzen (z.B. __ Wassersalat) die zum Überwintern reingeholt werden müssen durch die Kopplung an die Wetterstation.

Was die allgemeine Bibliothek angeht, da hast Du recht, da würde HGT vollkommen ausreichen


----------



## Wolframator (1. Sep. 2018)

Sooooo, gibt mal wieder was neues zum Gucken: Bachlauf. Bei weitem noch nicht fertig aber ein Anfang. Der Einlauf ist ein HT Rohr in die Kautschukfolie verklebt. Hinten kann man den Filtermattenkasten (wird später mit einer Natursteinmauer versteckt) sehen. Von dort geht es in die 210L Filtertonne.


----------

